# Die Nachtwache - Allianz - LVL Stopp (LVL 80)



## phynixia (22. August 2014)

[font="Arial, Verdana, sans-serif"]Am 7. Juli 2013 setzten wir eine kleine Idee um und gründeten eine Levelstopp Gilde. [/font]​[font="Arial, Verdana, sans-serif"]Am 24. November 2013 gingen wir den Weg durch das Schwarze Portal und begannen mit Burning Crusade. Nun sind wir in Nordend angekommen.[/font]​[font="Arial, Verdana, sans-serif"]Wir haben bisher geschafft, wo so manch einer dran gescheitert ist - wir sind zu einem Kern von Spielern zusammen gewachsen. [/font]​[font="Arial, Verdana, sans-serif"]Haben maue Zeiten überstanden und sind immer noch mit viel Spaß dabei.[/font]​[font="Arial, Verdana, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="Arial, Verdana, sans-serif"]Wenn du spontan dabei sein willst, lies dir unsere Regeln durch und bewirb dich direkt unter [/font]​[font="Arial, Verdana, sans-serif"] [/font]
http://www.clans.de/...eugen/bewerbung​[font="Arial, Verdana, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="Arial, Verdana, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="Arial, Verdana, sans-serif"]Möchtest du mehr erfahren? [/font][font="Arial, Verdana, sans-serif"]Dann lies die nächsten Zeilen.[/font]
[font="Arial, Verdana, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="Arial, Verdana, sans-serif"]Viele Levelstopp-Gilden entstehen und doch lösen die meisten sich nach einigen Wochen wieder auf. Andere bestehen noch heute. Der Anspruch ist hoch. Doch wir wollen uns nach denen richten, die ein solches Projekt bis heute am Leben erhalten haben.[/font][font="Arial, Verdana, sans-serif"]Das Rad neu zu erfinden ist schwer, alle Projekte ähneln sich einfach. Den einen oder anderen kleinen Unterschied gibt es jedoch immer. Wir hoffen, dass ihr diesen Unterschied bei uns finden werdet![/font][font="Arial, Verdana, sans-serif"]Von der Pike auf wurde dieses Projekt geplant und durchgezogen. Gemeinsam erleben wir immer mehr. Ein vielfältiges Angebot und eine hohe soziale Kompetenz machen dies möglich.[/font]
[font="Arial, Verdana, sans-serif"] [/font]
*[font="Arial, Verdana, sans-serif"]Levelstopp Stufe 80[/font]
[font="Arial, Verdana, sans-serif"]Server: EU - Nachtwache[/font]
[font="Arial, Verdana, sans-serif"]Fraktion: Allianz[/font]
[font="Arial, Verdana, sans-serif"]Addon: WotLk[/font]
[font="Arial, Verdana, sans-serif"]Events: jeden 2. Sonntag Gildenstammtisch ( für neue Ideen, für Lob aber auch für Anregungen und Abstimmungen)[/font]*
[font="Arial, Verdana, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="Arial, Verdana, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="Arial, Verdana, sans-serif"]*Das Konzept*[/font]
[font="Arial, Verdana, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="Arial, Verdana, sans-serif"]Es ist eine Retro Content Gilde. Das Hauptaugenmerk wird immer auf dem jeweiligen vergangen Content liegen. Gern mischen wir auch im PVP mit. Leider sind die LvL-Stopp-BGs begrenzt. (An dieser Stelle würden wir uns über jemanden freuen, der da gerne etwas organisieren will). Die Grundvoraussetzung bildet jedoch der gemeinsame Levelstopp auf einer festgelegten Stufe. Diese verbindlichen Levelstopps werden den Addons entsprechend auf den Stufen 60, 70, 80 und 85 eingelegt.[/font]
[font="Arial, Verdana, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="Arial, Verdana, sans-serif"]Die Levelstopps werden zunehmend länger, da von Addon zu Addon mehr Content zur Verfügung steht. Heißt im Umkehrschluss, dass wir uns die Zeit nehmen, die wir brauchen, um soviel wie möglich zu entdecken und um den Content zu bestreiten. Nach Contentende wird es einen Umfrage bezüglich des Aufhebens des Levelstopps geben. [/font][font="Arial, Verdana, sans-serif"]Aber keine Angst – auch Nachzügler erhalten die Möglichkeit etwas mit uns zu unternehmen. Sei es einfach im Mumble plauschen oder mit unseren Twinks leveln. [/font]
[font="Arial, Verdana, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="Arial, Verdana, sans-serif"]Natürlich funktioniert so ein Projekt nicht ganz ohne Regeln. Da diese hier zu posten aber den Thread sprengen würde, verweise ich auf unsere HP. ([/font]http://www.clans.de/...eugen/regelwerk) [font="Arial, Verdana, sans-serif"]Wer also Interesse daran hat, noch einmal den gesamten Content von hinten nach vorne aufzurollen, ist herzlich dazu eingeladen. Ob Neuankömmling oder alter Hase, ob jung oder alt, ob Wiedereinsteiger oder Wechsler, ob Männlein oder Weiblein - alle sind willkommen![/font]
[font="Arial, Verdana, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="Arial, Verdana, sans-serif"]Es werden nur Charaktere bis Stufe 80 eingeladen. Damit Nachzügler die Möglichkeit haben schnell aufzuschließen und Blizzard die Möglichkeit bietet Acc-Gear auch accountweit zu verschicken - dürft ihr dieses auch bis lvl 70 tragen! Wir wollen ja, dass ihr mit uns bei uns spielt. [/font]
[font="Arial, Verdana, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="Arial, Verdana, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="Arial, Verdana, sans-serif"]Für Fragen stehen Hasbat, Saela, Phynixia,Enraise, Plüh, Lethem oder jedes andere Mitglied, was gerade online ist, zur Verfügung. Oder ihr tretet unserem Channel auf der Nachtwache bei. Einfach Char erstellen und /join Zeitzeugen eingeben. Schon können wir kurz schnacken! Wir beißen nicht! [/font]
[font="Arial, Verdana, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="Arial, Verdana, sans-serif"]Wir freuen uns auf euch und neue gemeinsame Abenteuer![/font]


----------



## phynixia (24. August 2014)

Heute ist Stammtisch... Wenn jemand interessiert sein sollte...


----------

